# Buying direct vs resale - pros and cons - Club Wyndham Access



## canvac123 (Dec 25, 2017)

BACKGROUND:
We have owned a time share for about 10 years now and I am to the point that I either need to go bigger or get rid of it.

We have:  

Club Wyndham Access 
210,000 points every other year (even years)
$61.25 monthly maintenance fees
Most of the time we can't find available resorts through Wyndham so we have to transfer the points to RCI and then bank the points for a couple years to get enough points to go somewhere for 2 weeks.  It doesn't seem like an effective use of points.

We like Hawaii and have gone there a few times and the rest of the time we scramble last minute to use up remaining points at a local resort. 

Maybe someone has already answered all my questions but I can't seem to find the complete answer on this forum.

QUESTION:
I need more points in order to get a 2-3 week vacation every year (particularly Hawaii).

I went through the presentation at Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort a couple weeks ago, but 10 years ago I promised myself I would never make the same mistake again and decided I had better research this more.

Their Proposal: 

154,000 points every other year (odd years)
323,000 bonus points one time
Total Cost $16,163
$45.94 monthly maintenance fees
They had a list of reasons why I needed to buy direct instead of on the resale market; I can't remember them all now:

What are the pros and cons in buying 'Club Wyndham Access' on the resale market?

You don't get VIP benefits even if you have enough points (ability to book 13 months out)? 
Can you get VIP without buying developer direct?

I was told you don't get the same flexibility to use the Club Wyndham Access points through other avenues of exchange?
I was told I can't convert my Club Wyndham Access points into Wyndham Rewards points to use on hotels?
Can I still transfer all the points to RCI
Other differences i am missing?
2. If I am going to buy more 'Club Wyndham Access' points on the resale market, how do I go about this?  If we like going to Hawaii, is it better that I buy somewhere in Hawaii?  Do you have a better suggestion on how to keep monthly maintenance fees lower?​Thank for your help!


----------



## ronparise (Dec 26, 2017)

Mostly nonsense. Especially where you indicate you need vip for arp (13 months) that’s just not true

Club Wyndham Access won’t however give you 13 month access in Hawaii. But there almost always availability at 10 months

The maintenance fees for Wyndham points ownerships deeded in Hawaii are generally low on a dollars per point basis. But the number of points to stay at a Hawaii resort are quite high. I don’t think I would buy Wyndham points for a Hawaii vacation

Worldmark however would work, if you are flexible with your check in date. And like the location of their resorts. The Hawaii resorts are quite popular and you generally have to make your reservations 13 months in advance. Oftentimes others will beat you to the reservation and you will have to try again and again, day after day before you get what you want. The good thing is that you can make long reservations so you don’t have to come back week after week to string together several weeks

As to where to buy resale timeshares. I’d look at eBay or redweek or the tug marketplace


----------



## canvac123 (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks Ron.

Do you or anyone else know if CWA points purchased on resale market be transferred to RCI like I currently do?

Does anyone know if CWA resale points can be transferred to Wyndham Rewards?  (anyone done this?)

Thanks!


----------



## canvac123 (Dec 26, 2017)

canvac123 said:


> Thanks Ron.
> 
> Do you or anyone else know if CWA points purchased on resale market be transferred to RCI like I currently do?
> 
> ...




I have been reviewing some CWA points for sale and some list RCI as a trading partner and some do not.  Does anyone know if all CWA are transferable to RCI or do they need to be certain CWA points?


----------



## whitewater (Dec 26, 2017)

canvac123 said:


> I have been reviewing some CWA points for sale and some list RCI as a trading partner and some do not.  Does anyone know if all CWA are transferable to RCI or do they need to be certain CWA points?


CWA uses RCI for external exchanges.

ps.  only purchase resale - I see no reason to pay retail unless you like paying more for something because they use the words "new" and believe everything the sales weasels tell you.  

otherwise resale gets my vote.


----------



## cayman01 (Dec 28, 2017)

canvac123 said:


> I have been reviewing some CWA points for sale and some list RCI as a trading partner and some do not.  Does anyone know if all CWA are transferable to RCI or do they need to be certain CWA points?


You can transfer any CWA points to RCI as long as it is before the end of your use year. In your case you want to sit down and see exactly how many points you need for the vacation you want to take using Wyndham points. Then you want to see how many points you would need to deposit into RCI for the same vacation. For Hawaii it can be a lot cheaper to deposit into RCI and do an exchange than to use Wyndham. Especially true for Shearwater and Bali Hai. The downside is you are limited to RCI inventory and the dates you want to go may not be available.


----------

